# Monroe turkey.



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Anyone know if this area hold alot of birds? This is my first year drawing & just wondering what type of hunt im getting into. Going to buy some call's tomorrow to start practicing :shock:  . Im sure theres not as many birds as the Oquirhs or central regions, but has anyone ever even seen any birds in this area, or should I consider my tag a donation?


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

I'll keep an eye out for you STEVO. I have seen birds around here and put in for the hunt myself for the last 3 years. There are a few in the mountains (not right now but in April-May) but I know where you can find some around April and May. During the winter they kinda migrate up the Sevier River, but during the months the hunt is there are at least 40 or 50 birds within a short distance of my house and within about a mile from where I have some cows. It shouldn't be hard to get a bird here I am over by Annabella and if you want to PM me I could give you a couple guys names for permission to hunt on there land if they would.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks for the info , Ive gotta admit, I kinda went into this hunt draw blindly. I usually apply for the Oquirrhs, But I decided what the heck this year. Im going to plan a scouting trip or 2 to just kind of get the feel of the area. I have heard that river bottoms and draws are best to set up in, So I think Im going to have to target those areas, I drew the later hunt (04/21-05/04). Are the birds more spooked at that time if they had been hunted hard during the first hunt. I cant think that a Turkey is the smartest bird out there, & i doubt they have much of a memory in that little brain of theirs,But im sure I will be suprised & hopefully I will be addicted to turkey hunting after this year. I havent really thought it sounded like that fun of a hunt, but the people I have talked to that have done it , pretty much like it better than all other hunts. I will have to scout some of the areas's down your way. Is there much public land? Or is it mostly private?? Im hoping while im down that way to get a look at this 1-eyed deer also. Have you seen him lately?


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

They don't really get hit hard here. I have not really looked deep into where they are because I have never drawn but see quite a few anyway. There are some on public land up on Monroe mountain in some places and Cove Mountain (not sure where though). I'll be glad to scout a little for you and find out where some are just post some pics if you get one. Anyway I'll keep my eyes open and as your hunt gets closer if you were to need any help PM me or something and I'll find out where some birds are.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Send me a pm in march and I will let you know where these are if they stick in the area. Pic is from today.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice pics there. Im hoping to find a few in a couple of weeks. I was talking to my cousin a couple nights ago & they always go camping down there. he said they had some last year that came up to them on the wheelers & started pecking at their feet. I hope my hunt is a little more challenging than that :? :lol:


----------

